# Cherry Shrimp dropped eggs that were about to hatch



## DaniellaRae9 (Jul 9, 2013)

sorry I have a dumb question, how did you post this so everyone could see it?


----------



## Himmer14 (Jun 24, 2013)

I went to a forum topic from the home page and then clicked "new thread". Good luck.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Shrimp can drop their eggs for a various amount of reasons. Shift in parameters, unsatisfactory parameters, stress, first time being berried, or just because. How long has the tank been set up and what are you parameters? Probably the next batch of berries will fair better than these ones.


----------



## Himmer14 (Jun 24, 2013)

I had the tank set up with a Betta for a few weeks before putting in the shrimp and used water from my cycled 55 gallon tank to help with ammonia spikes. I tested the water with some ammonia test strips and it showed a little ammonia so I have been doing water changes twice per week and have been adding more water from the 55 gallon. I don't know how accurate those strips were though because they showed my tap water having ammonia but none in my 55 gallon tank.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Well thing is that test strips are very very inaccurate. 

But it would make sense if you had an ammonia reading from your tap and in your 10G, because your 10G isn't cycled yet. And it's not uncommon to have ammonia coming from tap water. 

Knowing that your tank is not fully cycled, I would say, is the #1 cause of your shrimp dropping eggs. That, in addition to your large water changes can keep them stressed. 

In addition, using your tank water from your 55G will do nothing to help with the cycle. In a way, I guess it's better than your tap if there's no ammonia, nitrites, etc. 

Word of advice, do not rush this process. Jumping into shrimp keeping without having your tanks properly set up can become a HUGE black hole in your wallet and confidence at trying to keep them again. If you can, I would say put your shrimp in a breeder box in the 55G while you finish cycling the 10G and get it established. Established is not the same as cycled. You want to make sure your tank has a sufficient growth of biofilm and microorganisms for your shrimp to poke at everyday.

Good luck with everything! Hope all goes well


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wanted to say: 



Welcome to TPT
Newbies!!!


----------



## elpen84 (Sep 25, 2012)

you can 'hatch' the guys yourself if you salvage them, but it's really difficult. 
http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/257-Artificial-Egg-Hatcher


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Your water probably sucks.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Your water probably sucks.


Way to be a jerk.

To keep shrimp effectively you need to get water tests, including gh/kh tests and a standard freshwater kit that includes ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

they tend to do that if its 1st time. im sure everything will be fine on her next try


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm also guessing it has to do with water changes. A lower TDS or colder water can trigger molting/dropping as well.


----------



## BootyBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

The same thing happened with my rilis. Hopefully they keep their eggs this time.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Never put shrimp in a cycling tank.......
If there is any amount on ammonia then its RIP RIP RIP


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Putting water from your 55 G isn't doing anything really. Your adding dirty water to your tank. Adding filter media from mature tank, decor, substrate will speed your cycle. BB lives on stuff, not in the water. Your cycling can take 4-9 weeks. I would put your Shrimp in a breeder net in the 55G, the spikes in a cycling tank, will kill your shrimp. Make sure you get that Liquid test kit, the strips are useless, most come from the factory faulty.

If you want to keep shrimp a handy list I got from the Best Shrimp keepers here  
TDS meter 
GH/KH test 
API master test kit 
Shrimp food 
Sponge filters or Intake cover 
Shrimp safe net 
Medicines that are shrimp safe 
Fan for Summers or way to cool tanks 
Air Pumps
Air stones 


Then once you figure out what your water is like
Remineralizer 
RO water or unit


----------

